# What to do?



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, so after researching USAFIS for some time i feel like quite the fool and none the wiser. I have to say that the results were less than impressive. All responses concerned seem to confirm that this site is a total con and i joined them. I hope this is not the case. I have contacted USCIS to see if they can confirm whether or not USAFIS has in fact filed my application. This is a real problem because if they have done then i will disqualify myself if i do it again with USCIS ! And i don't even know if USCIS will check for me. I at the same time i don't want to waste more time than i have to as this is a lengthy enough process. Can anybody here offer me advice? This is such a nightmare, even before it's started! Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> Ok, so after researching USAFIS for some time i feel like quite the fool and none the wiser. I have to say that the results were less than impressive. All responses concerned seem to confirm that this site is a total con and i joined them. I hope this is not the case. I have contacted USCIS to see if they can confirm whether or not USAFIS has in fact filed my application. This is a real problem because if they have done then i will disqualify myself if i do it again with USCIS ! And i don't even know if USCIS will check for me. I at the same time i don't want to waste more time than i have to as this is a lengthy enough process. Can anybody here offer me advice? This is such a nightmare, even before it's started! Thanks for any help.


Rock and a hard place. Don't be surprised if USCIS don't answer.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Rock and a hard place. Don't be surprised if USCIS don't answer.


So why's it so difficult? It seems to me that it's only made more difficult by allowing these bogus organizations to operate and STEAL the identity of the real governments identity and if they don't seem too bothered by it then how will it ever stop? Isn't there a consumer regulatory body to police all of this the way we have trading standards? Sorry about the questions but i really need to know if i will be entered or not! As you can appreciate, it's a bit of a major. Some initial reports have even suggested that USAFIS may be based in Israel of all places! I don't want to give up but this is a real hurdle.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> So why's it so difficult? It seems to me that it's only made more difficult by allowing these bogus organizations to operate and STEAL the identity of the real governments identity and if they don't seem too bothered by it then how will it ever stop? Isn't there a consumer regulatory body to police all of this the way we have trading standards? Sorry about the questions but i really need to know if i will be entered or not! As you can appreciate, it's a bit of a major. Some initial reports have even suggested that USAFIS may be based in Israel of all places! I don't want to give up but this is a real hurdle.


The only thing I can guarantee you is that whenever the US government offers something, the con men will be out there before it hits the streets! 

You could try getting USAFIS to cancel putting in your application and apply yourself. If you're not asking for your money back, you've probably got a better chance.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> The only thing I can guarantee you is that whenever the US government offers something, the con men will be out there before it hits the streets!
> 
> You could try getting USAFIS to cancel putting in your application and apply yourself. If you're not asking for your money back, you've probably got a better chance.


I could do that but the thing is i applied back in February, so i might be in it and i don't really know how to check independantly. If i ask USAFIS they'll probably say i'm in it no matter what. That's why i hope USCIS can tell me. If USAFIS go to the trouble of posting me 9 language cd's and a immigration bible then why can't they just do the rest and enter me? Doesn't make sense does it?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> I could do that but the thing is i applied back in February, so i might be in it and i don't really know how to check independantly. If i ask USAFIS they'll probably say i'm in it no matter what. That's why i hope USCIS can tell me. If USAFIS go to the trouble of posting me 9 language cd's and a immigration bible then why can't they just do the rest and enter me? Doesn't make sense does it?


Assuming USAFIS do post your entry, they cannot do it until the application period opens. It isn't open yet.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Assuming USAFIS do post your entry, they cannot do it until the application period opens. It isn't open yet.


Yeah they told me i wouldn't be notified until between May and June of next year. If i did win then i couldn't move til at least January 2011. It also seems that they tell everyone they are eligible for V.I.P status and of course this costs extra. They said if i win USAFIS will notify me by post,e-mail and phone multiple times. From what i know it's the government that notify winners and only by post! I presume it's February when applications can be submitted? Does anyone on here know of a success story with USAFIS? I don't mind that i have paid because it's all hindsight now but what will really peeve me is if they do not enter me!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> Yeah they told me i wouldn't be notified until between May and June of next year. If i did win then i couldn't move til at least January 2011. It also seems that they tell everyone they are eligible for V.I.P status and of course this costs extra. They said if i win USAFIS will notify me by post,e-mail and phone multiple times. From what i know it's the government that notify winners and only by post! I presume it's February when applications can be submitted? Does anyone on here know of a success story with USAFIS? I don't mind that i have paid because it's all hindsight now but what will really peeve me is if they do not enter me!


If USAFIS are notifying you, this must mean that they change the contact details on the application from yours to theirs. They have you by the short and curlies, and you paid for the privilege! 

See if you can stop your application with them. You've got a month or two until it'll be too late.


----------

